# Gar balls



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Who has a good gar ball recipe to share with me


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Take your gar straps and wrap in cheesecloth and boil until firm and white. Then remove any connective tissue and flake all the meat and set aside. Boil some skinned new potatoes for an equal amount as the gar meat and mash thoroughly. Chop up around a couple tablespoons green onion tops per pound of gar. Mix it all together with some salt and cayenne pepper, or better yet Slap Yo Mamma crawfish boil to taste depending on how spicy you like it, but be careful. Dredge it in milk and egg and roll it in either white corn flour or bread crumbs and fry in peanut or corn oil.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey that's one ill try for sure sounds like u know wat ur doing thanks alot


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I want to try it with cooked rice instead of potatoes too, but haven't yet. You can also sub a few whipped eggs and bread crumbs for the potatoes. You just need something to make it all stay together in a nice ball when you fry it. The main thing is getting all that tough connective tissue out and that kind of gristle looking stuff out, the prep takes time.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Below is an awesome recipe I've used with trout & reds. I'm sure it work just as well with Gar.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=225908&highlight=pattys


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

It might work in courtbouillion too.


----------

